# Breeder in IL, Chicagoland



## Dani4288 (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi , we are looking to get GS puppy so looking for breeder recommendation in IL, but closer to 
Chicago, hour or so driving distance. I found out bug price difference from $600 to $4000 per puppy. We don't look for showcase or breedeing, just to be part of our family with three boys ages 8-16. Any recommendations on how to choose breeder or puppy is welcome. Thanks


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Dani & Welcome!:welcome:

Many threads on this site!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html 

Also, great info here: German Shepherd Guide - Home

Please don't base your purchase on being an hour from home and expand your search area.

Moms


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi Dani - I'm new to the forum and also researching breeders for my young family. Will be watching this thread to see what recommendations are made. From what I can tell we should expect pricing 1800-2500 for what we're looking for from our GSD. 

Picked up "The Art of Raising a Puppy" by monks of new skete and found a few GSD clubs in the area with training.. 

Good luck


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the site. I am kind of a bug about this but it's important, please do some reading and decide if you want a working line shepherd (maybe not) or a show-line shepherd. This does not mean that you will work or show them, it's just that there is a difference in temperament and some other characteristics. Both types of breeders usually end up with pet quality dogs in some of their litters. Also, absolutely do not believe the old line "Pet quality is vet quality" (stupidest thing I've ever heard). Sometimes a dog is deemed to pet quality because it doesn't conform to show standards (color, size, etc.) or working line standards (temperment, etc.)

Anyway, determine which line you want then be very specific with breeders that you interview about what your lifestyle is and what you are looking for and why as any reputable breeder knows their lines well enough to know if they can fulfill your needs. Expect to pay $1,200 to $2,500 for your dog. You may want to consider staying away from breeders of Amercian style German Shepherds whose dogs have hocks that almost with an angle close to the ground. Not all American German Shepherds have these but for some reason they seem to be considered desirable in the American GSD showline.

You can also consider a German Shepherd rescue. There are many deserving dogs out there. Like a breeder, you want a reputable rescue.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the advice MythicMut.. Since this is my first GSD and I have very young children (3&6) I'd prefer to go with a reputable breeder who can match us up with a puppy with the right temperament in a working line dog. The smaller size than a show line dog is actually a benefit for us as well


----------



## familydag5 (Jan 24, 2015)

If after very careful consideration you decide to go working line, I recommend Bill Kulla and Jen Acevedo. They know their dogs well and are very careful to match the right dog to its new family. I have a Boy son that does great with my small children but I also am very careful to make his needs a priority, he gets daily mental and physical exercise and training is a big part of my day. Beware the land shark phase with small children, it is not easy but can be done with lots of hard work.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

familydag5 said:


> If after very careful consideration you decide to go working line, I recommend Bill Kulla and Jen Acevedo. They know their dogs well and are very careful to match the right dog to its new family. I have a Boy son that does great with my small children but I also am very careful to make his needs a priority, he gets daily mental and physical exercise and training is a big part of my day. Beware the land shark phase with small children, it is not easy but can be done with lots of hard work.


I second that. Although I would definitely urge you to look at temperament before size. My previous working line GSD was probably larger than you would want. One of my neighbors has a show line dog and she is on the more petite side (females tend to run smaller as you probably know). Even with a pet quality WLGSD you will need to spend more time with them as FamilyDag noted and they will have some of the same temperament as the ones who will be purchased for work. I have a Boy son (Kulla & Acevedo) also but from a different breeder, vom Eisenherz (working line too). You would probably consider him too large. American line German Shepherds with the roached (slanted) backs are the ones that run very big. Some breeders also breed for "giant" GSDs which is considered out of the norm.

Hi Familydag!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

German Shepherd Puppies For Sale

here is a breeder in Marengo....met them several years ago....they breed both show and work and are reputable....breeding dogs are titled, they are not a commercial breeder who is just pumping out pet puppies in mass quantities


Lee


----------



## Dani4288 (Jan 2, 2016)

thanks all for the great tips. as a newbie with GSD , I found this forum very informative. I already choose few breeders that I'm planning to visit. Also we decided we will going with working line german sheppard. I read a lot, but still need advice from your experience, what is better family GSD male or female. I have three boys age 16, 11, 8
Thanks


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Dani4288 said:


> thanks all for the great tips. as a newbie with GSD , I found this forum very informative. I already choose few breeders that I'm planning to visit. Also we decided we will going with working line german sheppard. I read a lot, but still need advice from your experience, what is better family GSD male or female. I have three boys age 16, 11, 8
> Thanks


Good luck with your search. Be sure to google the breeders and get references. I would say that Bill Kulla would be a good choice. 

Bill actually titles and works his dogs, be careful with breeders that talk about the working ability of their dogs but don't actually work them.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Slamdunc said:


> Good luck with your search. Be sure to google the breeders and get references. I would say that Bill Kulla would be a good choice.
> 
> Bill actually titles and works his dogs, be careful with breeders that talk about the working ability of their dogs but don't actually work them.


I don't think his site has it listed yet but he has a litter on the ground that was born December 30th.
He is in Marengo, IL

:: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING :: 

Moms


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

wolfstraum said:


> German Shepherd Puppies For Sale
> 
> here is a breeder in Marengo....met them several years ago....they breed both show and work and are reputable....breeding dogs are titled, they are not a commercial breeder who is just pumping out pet puppies in mass quantities
> 
> ...


I second this. I just got my pup from them and he is super. Fantastic dogs and wonderful people. The training is solid and very affordable. Feel free to PM me if you'd like to know more.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

If you are going with working line, what do you plan to do with them? do you have a trainer who has experience with working dogs picked out? A working dog is going to be a big responsibility. As for breeder around the chicago area i have another vote for Bill Kulla and Jen they are so informative and will meet and work with you to make sure they have what you need in a dog. Bill is an excellent trainer who tittles and competes with his dogs at a high level. His dogs are of high quality as he uses the dogs he produces for himself. 

Show lines and working lines in my eyes are so different that they may as well be considered 2 different breeds. sure they have the same standard but the standard is interpreted so diffrenttly that they are different size, structure temperament, drive and energy level.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This thread is a year old. Hopefully the OP has found a puppy by now.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Ha! Don't know how I missed that!


----------



## lafalce5 (Jan 13, 2017)

Regarding Bill Kulla. I just got done watching a nicely made short film about him and his love of the GSD.

It's posted on Vom Geistwasser facebook site.

Well worth watching.


----------

